# Which DAS 6 pro kit



## CPM1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I'm about to buy a DAS 6 pro kit from CYC

Which should I choose:-
DAS-6 PRO - Meguiars & Chemical Guys Hex Logic Kit or
DAS-6 PRO Dual Action Polisher - Menzerna Intro. Kit

I have a black coloured RR with average swirls.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## wiretaped (Sep 8, 2013)

Just bought the DAS-6 PRO with Meguiars & Chemical Guys Hex Logic Kit.

Really pleased with it.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Buy the polisher on it's own with the discount code with the discount and pick and choose your pads and polishes. It will work out cheaper.


----------



## wiretaped (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry should have said, I did what xJay1337 suggested.


----------



## CPM1 (Jan 20, 2013)

xJay what you suggest makes perfect sense, but I've no idea what would be the best pad and polish combo for my car and as it is the first time I will be using a machine polisher I thought I'd buy a kit.

The two popular ones for newbies with no experience seem to contain mequiars or Menzerna products and I just wanted to know which would be best for my first time use.

I'm happy to use either based on the advice I'm given.

Ta ..


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

xJay1337 said:


> Buy the polisher on it's own with the discount code with the discount and pick and choose your pads and polishes. It will work out cheaper.


How? Bit confused how it works out cheaper . It's late


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

When you add any kit then put the code in the discount still applies wether it's a kit or the polisher on its own

So infact it is cheaper as a kit ??


----------



## benf (Apr 26, 2013)

I'd go for the Maguires kit. When I first bought my DA I got 105 & 205 with it and they are so easy to use so I didn't bother trying anything else but iv recently got a rotary and menzrna polishes but I don't find them as easy to use.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

So not cheaper to by polisher on its own?


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

how does it work out cheaper?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

It's cheaper because you can only use our DW discount on the machine ITSELF.

I got 2 1L bottles of Menzerna Polish (FG400 and SF4000) 2x Hexlogic Orange 2x White and x2 Black pads (along with a whole raft of other stuff) but the machine, polish and pads came to like £160 which is cheaper.



CPM1 said:


> xJay what you suggest makes perfect sense, but I've no idea what would be the best pad and polish combo for my car and as it is the first time I will be using a machine polisher I thought I'd buy a kit.
> 
> The two popular ones for newbies with no experience seem to contain mequiars or Menzerna products and I just wanted to know which would be best for my first time use.
> 
> ...


It's log bog roll really mate - We all have our own fave brands and products.
I like Menzerna and CG Hexlogic pads however some like Sonus SFX pads with Megs polish or some people like Gtechniq P1 with Lake County pads...

I would only suggest what I use but in practise you may not "get on" with the pads and polishes. So you can only pick what someone else uses, try it, and see if you get on with it.
I do not like the older Megs polishes because I believe they are good, yes - but better things are about now. I like Menzerna polishes as they are no nonsense no fuss.


----------



## CPM1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks gents,
looks like I'll have to do a bit more research before parting with my cash.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

xJay1337 said:


> It's cheaper because you can only use our DW discount on the machine ITSELF.
> 
> I got 2 1L bottles of Menzerna Polish (FG400 and SF4000) 2x Hexlogic Orange 2x White and x2 Black pads (along with a whole raft of other stuff) but the machine, polish and pads came to like £160 which is cheaper.
> 
> ...


So how is it cheaper?

There's no discount code for the other stuff.

I don't get where you're coming from?

The kit is cheaper than buying individually and you get the same discount from buying the kit or buying it all individually????

Even if you buy as a kit then you still get the £15 discount


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

bundle with discount code £137.70

separate items with discount code £144.64


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Raging Squirrel said:


> bundle with discount code £137.70
> 
> separate items with discount code £144.64


Which kit? Thanks


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

The DAS-6 PRO Meguiars Hex Logic kit


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Raging Squirrel said:


> bundle with discount code £137.70
> 
> separate items with discount code £144.64


Ive just had this come though great kit quite a saving but better than full price 
Looks good but ant used it yet


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

I wasn't sure whether to get the Megs kit or the AF one. Megs 105 and 205 seems to receive really good reviews and I doubt i'd use the more aggressive compound in the AF kit


----------



## ALTEA (Dec 23, 2005)

I went for the das pro with hex logic pads and megs 105 and 205. Mainly because the junkman gives a good video demonstration with these products and I have nothing to use as a bench mark being a newbie to this. Also lots of other people say its a good combo.


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

ALTEA said:


> I went for the das pro with hex logic pads and megs 105 and 205. Mainly because the junkman gives a good video demonstration with these products and I have nothing to use as a bench mark being a newbie to this. Also lots of other people say its a good combo.


Same reason brought this kit too the junkman made me buy one learnt alot i think gave me a very good idea what too do


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I am confused.
There is no discount code that I saw for any kit. The DAS6GROUPBUY code or whatever it is does not apply to kits. I have just tried it.


*insert multiple question marks here implying you are communicating with a buffoon!*

If you can get it cheaper with some other discount code that I missed great! I didn't however and I was more than happy with what I bought as the machine with pads and polishes came to under £170. Which was 1L bottles of polishes rather than the 250ml ones.


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

xJay1337 said:


> I am confused.
> There is no discount code that I saw for any kit. The DAS6GROUPBUY code or whatever it is does not apply to kits. I have just tried it.
> 
> *insert multiple question marks here implying you are communicating with a buffoon!*
> ...


S2KUK the code is mate


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

I bought the cyc kit with the CG V series polishes just can't get on with them
Then bought 105/205 could get on with those much better

With orange green blue black hex pads and bought 2 more orange and 3 white since think I will sell off or swap the V polishes

Hope that helps a bit


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

whiteclio59 said:


> S2KUK the code is mate


That's great! I didn't know of that one :buffer:

I still preferred buying the machine and polish/pads seperately as for what I needed it was cheaper 
Try it in both cases!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

xJay1337 said:


> I am confused.
> There is no discount code that I saw for any kit. The DAS6GROUPBUY code or whatever it is does not apply to kits. I have just tried it.
> 
> *insert multiple question marks here implying you are communicating with a buffoon!*
> ...


Hmm that's weird, when I put in the group but code on a kit it still took off the money lol

But I still ended up changing my mind and buying my own combo of pads and polish :lol:


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Waylander-A4 said:


> I bought the cyc kit with the CG V series polishes just can't get on with them
> Then bought 105/205 could get on with those much better
> 
> With orange green blue black hex pads and bought 2 more orange and 3 white since think I will sell off or swap the V polishes
> ...


U selling hex logic pads?


----------

